# 2019 Success Photos



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, new year, new season, new thread for those successful archery kills. Good luck to all and congrats to all who are able to connect with their archery gear!! :cheers:


----------



## JCD0818 (May 12, 2019)

following


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

*Wild boar 40 kg*

Wild boar 40kg,park in Hungary a distance of 20 meters hunting tip of the Rage


----------



## GulfDweller (May 16, 2012)

Nice hog


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

May 17th, squared 7'6" greened 21"s, fmj tipped with a snyper as usual, 60lb bowtech experience









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## SleezyE (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice Bear!


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

oo,big bear


----------



## Buck_Hunter13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice hog


----------



## Leherb (May 31, 2019)

Congratz lookin awsome


----------



## Havana Daydream (Jun 3, 2019)

*Turkey 2019*

First bow turkey and display I created


----------



## jflytime (Jan 25, 2017)

cool pics


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

great photos


----------



## LordStuart (May 21, 2019)

Nice bear!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## TheSavageRabbit (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice bear!


----------



## Prdtrgttr (May 21, 2009)

Idaho Bird...


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter (Jun 25, 2017)

My 2nd year of bowhunting and finally found the right opportunity last fall. Around Shawano WI.


----------



## jbaird21 (Jun 9, 2019)

great job!


----------



## jbaird21 (Jun 9, 2019)

nice and inspiring !


----------



## Tioderory (Sep 30, 2015)

free range Fallow doe


----------



## cstrick4 (Jun 5, 2019)

Turned out great!


----------



## jrappyo (Nov 20, 2018)

got it done over the weekend. My first harvest. Wild boar. CA private land. thrilled. 

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/d9MKPbT" data-context="false" ><a href="//imgur.com/a/d9MKPbT"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Hatman1 (May 14, 2019)

Heck yeah! Congrats! Get that bacon


----------



## jragsdal (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewsMan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Cgreenleaf (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice, that’s awesome.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

New Zealand free range on foot tahr.


----------



## HarrisonD10 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice Bear


----------



## HarrisonD10 (Nov 29, 2018)

Where were you hunting at?


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice buck! Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## EGBOWHUNTER (Aug 21, 2010)

nice bear!!!


----------



## EGBOWHUNTER (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice Buck!!


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

My son and I April this year in New Zealand


----------



## noclueo2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Roddybob said:


> View attachment 6867055
> View attachment 6867057
> View attachment 6867059
> 
> My son and I April this year in New Zealand


So cool! Congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

bowtech2006 said:


> New Zealand free range on foot tahr.


Way to go. A really tough hunt I imagine. This is on my bucket list for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

bowtech2006 said:


> New Zealand free range on foot tahr.


Congrats!!!!!! 


If I were younger and in better shape, I would have loved to try that. (Stalking up and down the mtns for my stag was all I could handle) I do not think I would have liked to fly up in a helicopter and shoot one with a gun like most tahr hunts over there are. I don't feel like that is truly hunting ,at least not like I want to hunt.


----------



## loggie34 (Jul 8, 2019)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Mnorth27 (Feb 9, 2015)

Very Nice trophy mount.


----------



## crudock (Jul 9, 2019)

Nice work sir.


----------



## crudock (Jul 9, 2019)

that's awesome. Very cool experience i bet?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Roddybob said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> 
> If I were younger and in better shape, I would have loved to try that. (Stalking up and down the mtns for my stag was all I could handle) I do not think I would have liked to fly up in a helicopter and shoot one with a gun like most tahr hunts over there are. I don't feel like that is truly hunting ,at least not like I want to hunt.


Yeah it was almost 7.5miles that day up and around and down the mountains and never hit nothing flat to walk on lol. This, was my second time to hunt tahr in New Zealand first time never go with in 300 yards of a bull. I'm 41 and I don't know if I could of done much more also on that tahr hunt I was wore out but it my hardest earned animal to date for me.


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

bowtech2006 said:


> Yeah it was almost 7.5miles that day up and around and down the mountains and never hit nothing flat to walk on lol. This, was my second time to hunt tahr in New Zealand first time never go with in 300 yards of a bull. I'm 41 and I don't know if I could of done much more also on that tahr hunt I was wore out but it my hardest earned animal to date for me.


I am 18 years older than you and just couldn't have done it. Congrats, I wish I could have done some of this when I was younger.


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

bowtech2006 said:


> New Zealand free range on foot tahr.


super, congratulations


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Roddybob said:


> View attachment 6867055
> View attachment 6867057
> View attachment 6867059
> 
> My son and I April this year in New Zealand


New Zealand, there is everything big, congratulations, great work


----------



## Brian35 (Jul 14, 2019)

new zealand, what a hunting dream


----------



## Brian35 (Jul 14, 2019)

hunt of a lifetime?


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Brian35 said:


> hunt of a lifetime?


Was for me, for sure.


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

That looks like a Mathews Drenalin. I still have that bow. It is a shooter.


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

Definitely a dream hunt. The one your son got looks older than dirt. Great stags!!


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Mustanglego said:


> Definitely a dream hunt. The one your son got looks older than dirt. Great stags!!


He was old as dirt and going down hill in antler size. He is also covered in dirt as he just came out of a wallow. LOL


----------



## Volltron (Dec 6, 2018)

Awesome looking mount!


----------



## Z134 (Oct 13, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## kljkmj (Aug 6, 2019)

very nice display


----------



## kljkmj (Aug 6, 2019)

nice deer


----------



## bgolden1978 (May 20, 2018)

Nice


----------



## JDReeves (Jan 26, 2017)

I made the mistake of spending a few weeks in New Zealand a couple years back... And more and more every day I dream of living there.... Great harvests!


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Our stags cleared customs today.:smile:


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

nice bear!


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

nice whitetail


----------



## Mike Higman (Aug 13, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Tristan04 (Aug 27, 2019)

Wow, awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## atteberry (Jan 29, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## NebraskaHunter8 (Jun 2, 2018)

Great animals!


----------



## ultrazone (Sep 3, 2019)

Good share.


----------



## LarrySasaki (Jun 12, 2019)

2019 South Dakota Archery Antelope


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

LarrySasaki said:


> View attachment 6919887
> 
> 
> 2019 South Dakota Archery Antelope


Awesome


----------



## Vhorn07 (Sep 4, 2019)

great bear


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Idaho Black Bear Color Phase in June 2019


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

2019 CO elk opening day ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Second morning bull, realmx, fmj, exodus bh, 25 yard shot, 20 yard recovery









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

carcus said:


> Second morning bull, realmx, fmj, exodus bh, 25 yard shot, 20 yard recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great photo


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Treestandwolf said:


> Idaho Black Bear Color Phase in June 2019


great photo


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

carcus said:


> Second morning bull, realmx, fmj, exodus bh, 25 yard shot, 20 yard recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bull, congratulations!!


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Treestandwolf said:


> Idaho Black Bear Color Phase in June 2019


Beautiful bear, congrats


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

vincenzokr said:


> great photo


Thx bud


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

geebop29 said:


> Beautiful bear, congrats


Thx bud


----------



## seadog (Oct 22, 2004)

carcus said:


> May 17th, squared 7'6" greened 21"s, fmj tipped with a snyper as usual, 60lb bowtech experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Hog


----------



## Keano94 (Sep 8, 2019)

Beautiful bear. Great shot


----------



## Keano94 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice shot


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

nice kill


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

nice bear!


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

looks real good


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

big bird


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

nice buck


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

sweet


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

awesome


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

big


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

nice kill


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

Big Bear!


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice Cow


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

big Bull


----------



## TeanBean5 (Sep 2, 2019)

nice bear


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

. First an elk now a whitetail , helluva week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbowhunter1972 (Feb 5, 2010)

First velvet buck!


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Opening day Kentucky


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Southern Colorado


----------



## fx20 (Sep 10, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## fx20 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice bear


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dang you guys are stacking up some great critters!
Hearty congrats to all!


----------



## bradysryan (Sep 6, 2019)

Can't wait to see the Washington elk pics starting to roll through! We got skunked opening weekend but hunting hard next week


----------



## vennom (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

sdbowhunter1972 said:


> First velvet buck!


Sweet!


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

bambikiller said:


> . First an elk now a whitetail , helluva week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what its all about.......


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

BowhunterT100 said:


> Awesome bull, congratulations!![/QUOTE
> Nice!


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

bambikiller said:


> 2019 CO elk opening day !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some good eating....congrats


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

340bull said:


> Thats what its all about.......


Sure is , he shoots with me everyday , I got him a tactical pack that he rucks in with me too. He really wants to elk hunt now lol. I’m very excited he loves hunting and the outdoors as much as I do . I’d never seen him so excited tracking that deer and pictures of my elk trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

bambikiller said:


> Sure is , he shoots with me everyday , I got him a tactical pack that he rucks in with me too. He really wants to elk hunt now lol. I’m very excited he loves hunting and the outdoors as much as I do . I’d never seen him so excited tracking that deer and pictures of my elk trip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kudos to you for getting him involved early...young man is being raised right!


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Did you get the doe in Michigan? Where is the season open?


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

2019 MT Goat









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on the antelope


----------



## geebop29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome Mule Deer!!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

SD and first muley with a bow and velvet to boot.


----------



## BBWISCO (Sep 12, 2019)

Awesome buck. How has the weather been out west?


----------



## jrtramme (Feb 12, 2019)

Awesome buck.... one day hopefully have a chance to hunt some muley's :clap:


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Love the velvet, will he be mounted?


----------



## trappen (Sep 17, 2019)

Damn, he makes my bear look like a cub






First bear, spot and stalk.


----------



## BrianPeterson (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow! What a bull!


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

*Michigan bear*

Opening day bear Michigan Red Oak area. 78 so it probably will be my last. Took nine years to get a tag. Used my Elite Z28 Axis arrows and Rage broad head. Don't know how to rotate picture.


----------



## gregaz (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice


----------



## LandofRath (Mar 9, 2019)

First Elk, got him last night at 6:40 Washington Coastal


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Spent my 20 Oregon elk points for a Mt. Emily tag. Wolves have made a huge impact on the elk population and bugling. I was here 4 weeks and only had serious bugling 4 days. 95% of the bow hunters with this tag will leave with it in their pocket. I was one of the lucky 5%. Not high scoring but lots of mass.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats Zim! Thats a beast! I love that burnt looking stain to those antlers!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

CuBob said:


> Did you get the doe in Michigan? Where is the season open?


Yup , I’m Indian , different season than you bub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rochteni (Oct 4, 2010)

Great! Can't wait to get out this season!


----------



## sixwhiskey (Mar 1, 2017)

So close to opening day, 1 week left. Some nice pics in this thread.


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Zim said:


> Spent my 20 Oregon elk points for a Mt. Emily tag. Wolves have made a huge impact on the elk population and bugling. I was here 4 weeks and only had serious bugling 4 days. 95% of the bow hunters with this tag will leave with it in their pocket. I was one of the lucky 5%. Not high scoring but lots of mass.
> 
> View attachment 6935001


Congratulations, nice catch


----------



## rochteni (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Hope to get out very soon!


----------



## camschwab (Sep 22, 2019)

Sweet mount!


----------



## skeeter33 (Sep 23, 2019)

awesome


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Me and the wife both scored on the opening week here in SC.


----------



## mukjp2 (Jul 3, 2016)

How far did that buck travel with that mid-body hit?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

mukjp2 said:


> How far did that buck travel with that mid-body hit?


Probably a hard quartering shot.


----------



## BrianPeterson (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mauritian said:


> Probably a hard quartering shot.


How can you tell that?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowshtr400 (Aug 20, 2016)

nice bear. congrats


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

mukjp2 said:


> How far did that buck travel with that mid-body hit?


Seen them go less than a hundred yards hit there if not pushed. Probably took out the liver,


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Following

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambesi (Apr 20, 2010)

My first elk ever and shot with my bow. A dream come true! I had a perma smile for days.
North Idaho elk, shot the morning of Feb. 14th, 2019. Quartered towards me staring me down at about 20 yards, traveled about 30 yards. Cut the arteries of the heart and double-lunged.














Matthews Drenaline bow
Black Eagle arrows
Muzzy One broadhead
Trufire Synapse release


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Way to go. Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Circlepfarms (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice kills!


----------



## mukjp2 (Jul 3, 2016)

I took this rare Ozarkian Fox Squirrel in the foothills of the Ozark mountains south of Rolla, MO. She tipped the scales at an impressive 210 pounds. I was lucky enough to slip my arrow behind her massive shoulder blade.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

mukjp2 said:


> View attachment 6941025
> 
> 
> I took this rare Ozarkian Fox Squirrel in the foothills of the Ozark mountains south of Rolla, MO. She tipped the scales at an impressive 210 pounds. I was lucky enough to slip my arrow behind her massive shoulder blade.


LMAO

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

Ambesi said:


> My first elk ever and shot with my bow. A dream come true! I had a perma smile for days.
> North Idaho elk, shot the morning of Feb. 14th, 2019. Quartered towards me staring me down at about 20 yards, traveled about 30 yards. Cut the arteries of the heart and double-lunged.
> View attachment 6940543
> View attachment 6940547
> ...


great, nice piece and good old Drenalin


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Amnesias, you are my hero. If only my daughters had shown some interest. It wasn’t from lack of opportunity.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Animal of the year !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Took a nice antelope buck this week in south central Montana. Started out as a stalk, but when he pegged me at about 100 yards, I laid on my back, held my hand up and wiggled my fingers and “decoyed” him into 50 yards. Drilled him through the heart with a “China-dermic” broadhead.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

mukjp2 said:


> How far did that buck travel with that mid-body hit?


The little buck went about 120 yards and bedded and died. It was a liver hit that exited through the front of the stomach on the exit. Not proud of the shot but it happens to us all from time to time.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

*2019 success*

I threw a 58.6 yard bomb on this 8 pointer! Not my best deer but my longest shot ever on a deer. It crashed in my neighbors over grown field, I used my DJI Phantom drone to find it in 3 minutes.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

https://traviswdalton.com/2019/09/19/new-mexico-archery-elk-unit-15/

 https://youtu.be/nxdkVPr26Ck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

2019 manitoba bull moose, 40 yard shot, 100 yard recovery, realmx, fmj, exodus combo, 4th morning of 9 day hunt









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Good un!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Giant!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

mkilgo said:


> Sweet!


Just trying to get to your 20 posts ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy little guy!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Holy cow


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice goat!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Big goat there!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## mkilgo (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty Bear!


----------



## Gid80 (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice pics!


----------



## Vanngan (Sep 16, 2019)

IGluIt4U said:


> Okay, new year, new season, new thread for those successful archery kills. Good luck to all and congrats to all who are able to connect with their archery gear!! :cheers:


Thnks))))


----------



## Hunter60952 (May 23, 2018)

First rocky mountain elk


----------



## rjw828 (Dec 31, 2018)

nice size, beautiful deer


----------



## rjw828 (Dec 31, 2018)

what a beast, congrats on that


----------



## Hampton3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hunter60952 said:


> First rocky mountain elk


That’s pretty great stuff right there. Congrats! It’s a dream of mine.


----------



## Aarny (Sep 17, 2019)

Minnesota 8 point. First buck in 10 years!


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

9-10-2019
Wyoming
DIY

https://selfilmed.com/


----------



## Prdtrgttr (May 21, 2009)

Had a really bad winter storm here last weekend, In some places close to 1 metre of snow. Shot this buck at least light, freezing my tail off in my stand...
Cool blood trail and buck in the snow. 38 yd shot. 50 yd recovery.


----------



## dixiebowhunterr (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice


----------



## timberdoodle19 (Oct 3, 2019)

the skull is a nice addition


----------



## Riverb8 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice Bull!


----------



## mnbuckfinder (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## iodine (Apr 6, 2018)

nice work! the deer looks so beautiful!


----------



## iodine (Apr 6, 2018)

what a huge antler!


----------



## mukjp2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Not that big a deal, but it WAS opening day here in Illinois, so I'm happy. 150 pound doe to start the season, 10 minutes before it was too dark to shoot.















Mathews Triax, Gold Tip Hunter XT, Rage 2 blade SC.


----------



## iodine (Apr 6, 2018)

looks cool man


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

mnbuckfinder said:


> View attachment 6947489
> View attachment 6947483
> View attachment 6947485
> View attachment 6947487


congratulations, nice trophies


----------



## land4955 (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats to all love seeing all the pics


----------



## taylormade449 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

First recurve kill.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Washington coastal blacktail 15 yard shot with radaical madman 4 blade, axis 340, evoke 35, b3 coop.


----------



## RadioSportsman (Mar 3, 2006)

Congrats, all! Great pics!


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

beautiful bird and love the display.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## jlobeda (Jan 15, 2019)

Nebraska buck taken with my Athens Ace


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow! I just found this thread!!!! A bunch of really awesome critters!!!!!!

Here’s mine for this year, so far:

Argentina Red Stag





























































































Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

And, one more from yesterday!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Bisch said:


> And, one more from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one lucky guy. Congrats on all the unique trophies


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

add one more for me ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Damn good bear!


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lived in WA for 25 years. Thats a hell of a blacktail


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can't beat that!!


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Doofy_13 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Legendary......Those Timber tigers sure get big


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

206Moose said:


> https://traviswdalton.com/2019/09/19/new-mexico-archery-elk-unit-15/
> 
> https://youtu.be/nxdkVPr26Ck
> 
> ...


Thats a good Bull. Congrats


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Prdtrgttr said:


> Had a really bad winter storm here last weekend, In some places close to 1 metre of snow. Shot this buck at least light, freezing my tail off in my stand...
> Cool blood trail and buck in the snow. 38 yd shot. 50 yd recovery.


MAkes for an easy trail to follow


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

GB3YO said:


> 2019 MT Goat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them goats are hard to get with a bow! Congrats


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Roddybob said:


> View attachment 6867055
> View attachment 6867057
> View attachment 6867059
> 
> My son and I April this year in New Zealand


Staggs are incredible!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

kbutt94 said:


> Lived in WA for 25 years. Thats a hell of a blacktail


I’ve never been to the NW, and never seen a Blacktail in person, and that was my exact thought when first seeing the pic!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

Treestandwolf said:


> Idaho Black Bear Color Phase in June 2019


Dream to take a nice cinnamon bear. Congrats!


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

carcus said:


> Second morning bull, realmx, fmj, exodus bh, 25 yard shot, 20 yard recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking bull! congrats!


----------



## kbutt94 (Oct 4, 2019)

bowtech2006 said:


> SD and first muley with a bow and velvet to boot.


Muley's in velvet are the best!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

kbutt94 said:


> Thats a good Bull. Congrats


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malachioutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

Beautiful bear!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Malachioutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

That's incredible! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Malachioutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Malachioutdoors (Oct 4, 2019)

Gorgeous, I'm dreaming of an elk hunt in two years. Congratulations!!!


----------



## zchrist1127 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## zchrist1127 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice Buck!


----------



## zchrist1127 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice Bull!


----------



## zchrist1127 (Nov 20, 2014)

anything 50 plus is IMPRESSIVE


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

2019 Iowa Archery Buck
-Oct. 13th, 2019





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter03 (Jul 23, 2017)

17" 10 point weighing 160lbs in SC


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

dgblum said:


> 2019 Iowa Archery Buck
> -Oct. 13th, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, beautiful trophy


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

dgblum said:


> 2019 Iowa Archery Buck
> -Oct. 13th, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


Holy brow tines, Batman!!!!!!

Awesome buck!!!!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

awesome man!


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

man thats a nice buck


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

how do they taste?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Took my son on his 1st Goat hunt. No waterhole hunting as there was water everywhere. He did great, all spot & stalk. He never did this b/4 & after many busted stalks made it happen on the 3rd day. Got within about 80 yds & one Buck chased his Buck away from his Does (rut just starting) & right to him. Ranged 39 yds, pass thru.. He's taken several Whitetails but he was "more" than excited on this Antelope.


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

kbutt94 said:


> Staggs are incredible!


It was a great hunt. The hides are at the tannery finally.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got another doe this afternoon!










Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

carcus said:


> 2019 manitoba bull moose, 40 yard shot, 100 yard recovery, realmx, fmj, exodus combo, 4th morning of 9 day hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bull


----------



## BearKlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Hunarcher (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## macsnow (Sep 10, 2019)

nice one bro


----------



## macsnow (Sep 10, 2019)

holy crap thats huge congrats bro


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

Mercer County Kentucky, Opening day


----------



## DavidA21 (Oct 26, 2015)

Noice


----------



## ROSSMAN2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Me and my son getting it done in Ohio 11 days apart. Couldn’t be any happier for him first Ohio buck.
View attachment 6967223
View attachment 6967225
View attachment 6967227
View attachment 6967229
View attachment 6967231


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm a little late in getting this up but here is my First Archery Antelope. Had a ton of fun chasing these around. Colorado Public land DIY spot and stalk September 24th.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

mukjp2 said:


> View attachment 6941025
> 
> 
> I took this rare Ozarkian Fox Squirrel in the foothills of the Ozark mountains south of Rolla, MO. She tipped the scales at an impressive 210 pounds. I was lucky enough to slip my arrow behind her massive shoulder blade.


Obviously high fence in the background.


----------



## rslgtown (Dec 22, 2015)

Lot of lucky folks here - hope to be one of them soon!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I killed that Blue Smoothie all by myself ! Wisconsin style .


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally broke the ice this year....had chances earlier, but I won't shoot a Doe with a Fawn in spots. Been waiting on a Buck, but meat in the freezer


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Love this thread, congrats to all!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

10/10/19
caught me off guard. Shot was 20 yds, he went 60. Big body for N. VA. Dressed 160


----------



## Hunttrap (Oct 16, 2019)

some nice deer being shot


----------



## zthorne22 (Jul 26, 2017)

nice turkey


----------



## zthorne22 (Jul 26, 2017)

nice hog


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats on all the successes!!!!!

I went to Kansas this week. Never saw a really good buck. 

Knocked this BIG doe down the next to the last evening:










Then, on the last hunt, got a little buck to fill the freezer:










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome mulie Mopar17!!!

Congrats!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mopar17 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bisch said:


> Awesome mulie Mopar17!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! He hit the ground a little after lunch time on Saturday.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Got this guy yesterday in Northern Missouri private land.


----------



## hstokes3 (Oct 8, 2016)

nice


----------



## hstokes3 (Oct 8, 2016)

bbloom96 said:


> Got this guy yesterday in Northern Missouri private land.
> 
> View attachment 6975473


congrats, nice buck


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Great buck bbloom96!!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hstokes3 (Oct 8, 2016)

stud


----------



## hstokes3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Bowhunter03 said:


> View attachment 6962801
> 
> 
> 
> 17" 10 point weighing 160lbs in SC


congrats


----------



## hstokes3 (Oct 8, 2016)

dgblum said:


> 2019 Iowa Archery Buck
> -Oct. 13th, 2019
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful buck


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

He’s no giant, but he got my blood pumping, so I took him! Saw him about 150yds away, grunted twice and he ran all the way in to 30yds. He was slightly quartering to, and Thankfully I made a good shot. The shot was a pass through that took out the top of his heart and both lungs!







I think my girls were even happier than I was with him!lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## styxbb (Sep 18, 2007)

ROSSMAN2 said:


> Me and my son getting it done in Ohio 11 days apart. Couldn’t be any happier for him first Ohio buck.
> View attachment 6967223
> View attachment 6967225
> View attachment 6967227
> ...


Great bucks and congrats.....BUT one look at the loaded crossbow aimed in the direction of the kid made me cringe. Common sense DAD.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*8 point*

Got this guy Nov 1st. 15 yd shot. fell over in 20 - 25 yds. Rage hypodermic eats again.


----------



## UtahHoytnElk (Sep 11, 2016)

Utah Bull from this September, first branch antlered bull.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats everyone!!!!

And I cringed too when I saw that crossbow in the pic above!!!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aarontapper (Nov 7, 2019)

nice bear!


----------



## aarontapper (Nov 7, 2019)

big elk


----------



## kodiak06 (Jan 17, 2017)

My Oregon Roosie


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

10/26/19 Evington, Virginia. 7 yard shot


----------



## aarontapper (Nov 7, 2019)

cool mount


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Racing your way to 20 posts. There’s not even in a “cool mount” within the last 2 pictures posted for you to be referring to.


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Smoked this guy in north central Missouri the evening of 10/18. Thought the split main beam was pretty neat. Not a giant, but really cool. 

The heart is what a grim reaper hybrid did to a doe I shot on 11/1. Did the trick, not sure it’s any better than anything else though. Rage hypodermic did the trick on the buck, but the blades were toast after him. They didn’t break though. The grim reaper held up excellent, but didn’t pass through much bone at all.


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't get a better shot than that!


----------



## Hunttrap (Oct 16, 2019)

To bad you hit him in the heart, some of the best meat on the deer lol. NICE shot.


----------



## sparty30 (Nov 8, 2019)

Loving this thread!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

And yet another Wisconsin Dork down today . He will be in the 140's for an 8 pointer . I get the cape to redo a big old buck grandpa shot back in 1933 . Got to cape him in the morning if i don't have to many "Blue Smoothies - Busch Latte's"


----------



## clark1385 (Mar 30, 2019)

That turkey head mount looks awesome!


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

UtahHoytnElk said:


> Utah Bull from this September, first branch antlered bull.
> View attachment 6977029


Congratulations, nice bull


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

raptor16 said:


> Smoked this guy in north central Missouri the evening of 10/18. Thought the split main beam was pretty neat. Not a giant, but really cool.
> 
> The heart is what a grim reaper hybrid did to a doe I shot on 11/1. Did the trick, not sure it’s any better than anything else though. Rage hypodermic did the trick on the buck, but the blades were toast after him. They didn’t break though. The grim reaper held up excellent, but didn’t pass through much bone at all.


Congratulations, great blow


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

2019 Indiana Buck


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

wow nice bird and cool mount!


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

what bow is that?


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 20, 2009)

Iowa Buck from last night. He's got some broken tines or he'd score better. Lots of character with some stickers, a broken off drop tine, a palmated crab claw left main beam. Still over 150 gross...best ever for me so I am way happy!


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Great critters guys!!!!!

I was able to knock down another doe yesterday!!! 










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rchristy (Feb 15, 2018)

Shot Sunday, Nov 10, 2019 in Coshocton County, Ohio, 17 yards with my Halon 6.


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the mass!! Great buck


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

I always like when the antlers are covered in bark. I have a couple mounted with some still in place.


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

ahh... The weight of success. Congratulations!!


----------



## Mustanglego (Sep 29, 2014)

Neck shot with a bow huh. I guess all is well that ends well. Congratulations.


----------



## rchristy (Feb 15, 2018)

Mustanglego said:


> Neck shot with a bow huh. I guess all is well that ends well. Congratulations.


Nope, he was double lung shot along with an artery. Not sure where you are seeing a neck shot? His fur was pretty frazzled maybe from where he ran to after he was hit.


----------



## jeff37214 (Sep 28, 2016)

*First archery harvest, rut chase*






















4th yr hunting deer, first attempt with crossbow. The 2 other deer I've taken were Muzzleloader. This was a totally diffenent experience! The rut must be on here (middle TN). I watched 2 bucks chase 5 does for about an hour. Finally a doe and fawn run past, 15 yrds in front of my ladder stand, and shortly after this guy hot on their tracks. I hit him on the run, he ran another 20 yrds and stopped to look back, then he went down. It happened so fast I forgot to bawl at him to stop moving. He was so close his side filled up the scope. Probably a lucky shot. Now I've got 53 lbs. of meat in the freezer.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a big west Tx doe on my own property today!!!!










Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

11/13/[email protected]:30 PM in Owen County Indiana


----------



## Kingtutt1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Illinois buck taken on 11/5


----------



## mechman20 (Nov 8, 2019)

KY symmetrical, double drop tine. The old Bowtech Guardian still getting it done.


----------



## PackMule970 (May 7, 2012)

Great to see so many families taking part in the sport.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Missouri, Kansas City last week.


----------



## mpconrad (Jan 5, 2016)

Killed this buck in NW PA!


----------



## mpconrad (Jan 5, 2016)

Killed this buck in NW PA!


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

November 16, 8 yard shot, deflection, luckily got the carotid artery









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

He's dead Jim .


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Keep up the good work fellas!!! Those are all great critters!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rtruett1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Southern Iowa November 14th.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

*TN deer*

Put the old trusty Strother Wrath to work this weekend. I up graded this bow this summer with Gas bowstrings and a TAP stabilizer system. Don’t every seen me getting rid of this bow. Shoot this spike at 17 yards Saturday morning. Seen a 4 pointer, 3 pointer, 5 does and 15 turkey. Now it’s time to focus on getting is dad.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this buck on public land here in missouri, been a long time coming but it was awesome. 38 years of bow hunting with lots of fails but this time everything just worked out.


----------



## HOSS570 (Nov 18, 2016)

Congrats padgett, thats a stud


----------



## Adam5757 (Nov 30, 2018)

My first Missouri public land buck!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

2019 PA Archery Buck


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a nice longbow buck this morning!!!!



















Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HawkeyeBuckDude (Nov 3, 2019)

Padgett said:


> View attachment 6987953
> 
> 
> I got this buck on public land here in missouri, been a long time coming but it was awesome. 38 years of bow hunting with lots of fails but this time everything just worked out.


I'd love to see a better pic. Nice buck!


----------



## SD_Bowhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Came in to my decoy on 11/11


----------



## Scourtney (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Buncha nice bucks goin' down!


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Great deer!!


----------



## desperadoteam (Aug 30, 2011)

2019 has been a success!! Alberta velvet hunt and Kansas November hunt in the books
Both taken with my Obsession Fusion 6


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I got another doe this morning with a JT Traditional one piece longbow!!!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lungdeflator (Jul 29, 2010)

Lots of awesome Deer!

Hey Bisch - Looks like you must eat venison 3 meals a day! Nice shooting.


----------



## Fishhunt223 (Jun 27, 2011)

Love that velvet buck desperadoteam.


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice boar!


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice looking buck! Congrats!



desperadoteam said:


> View attachment 6991057
> 
> 
> 2019 has been a success!! Alberta velvet hunt and Kansas November hunt in the books
> ...


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad (Mar 25, 2019)

Super impressive!



Bisch said:


> I got another doe this morning with a JT Traditional one piece longbow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice looking Buck! I miss white tail hunting! 



SD_Bowhunter said:


> Came in to my decoy on 11/11
> View attachment 6990345
> 
> View attachment 6990347


----------



## Ak_Bowlife_Dad (Mar 25, 2019)

Sexy buck man! Congrats!



Matt Musto said:


> 2019 PA Archery Buck


----------



## ZeroTolMfg (Aug 11, 2016)

I got a little button buck here in Az in August and a good size doe in Nebraska a couple weeks ago. Drilled that doe with about a five yard heart shot while on the ground. Good times!


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

2 bucks from NJ this year shot on 10/20 and 11/20. 9pt grosses 145” and the 7pt grosses 126 4/8”


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice eating size.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

I have watched the speed goats in Co when elk hunting, would love to get one sometime.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice Iowan bruiser


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

8 point down....Vertix hits them hard 
3 doe he was with ran with him until he dropped and came back to where he was shot not 30' in front of me....stealthy


----------



## capecodmike (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice


----------



## capecodmike (Oct 4, 2010)

How did it taste


----------



## capecodmike (Oct 4, 2010)

Crazy rack 🏆


----------



## TheVikingCO (Sep 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy hell... great buck, Cas.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to keep getting it done guys!!!! Some great critters posted in this thread!!!!!

Congrats to all of y’all!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

What a great year for my son and I with our bows. Giant red stags in New Zealadn in April and great bucks in Nov.


----------



## IHaveABow (May 8, 2018)

wow congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## PGA Pro (Nov 27, 2019)

Great buck Castle!!!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

SC buck from last night.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

MN. public
50# PSE Stinger Extreme
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Finally arrowed one of these, ruined my deer hunt that day but connected on a goof buck the next day









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerAnil8r (Sep 23, 2004)

Missouri Bow buck.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like there was some great success so far this year congrats.


----------



## Nnn (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome deer!


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

awesome buck!


----------



## thesilverfox29 (Nov 11, 2019)

Holy crap! That thing is awesome!


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

castlerockelk said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


super


----------



## 3labdoor (Mar 25, 2012)

nice bear


----------



## 3labdoor (Mar 25, 2012)

congets


----------



## 3labdoor (Mar 25, 2012)

that's one hell of mule


----------



## RedneckFoodie (Nov 12, 2019)

Ybuck said:


> View attachment 6997637
> 
> MN. public
> 50# PSE Stinger Extreme
> Magnus Buzzcuts


Congrats. Nice animal

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Eschmeyer (Jun 17, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Great deer, you should be proud !


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

What it’s about huntin’ and family..... if the youth aren’t involved we are going to be the next extinct species


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful Bull, awesome


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Love that velvet, great buck.


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

High scoring isn’t as important as the ability it takes to harvest such a beautiful animal


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful buck I am sure your proud


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful Whitetail that should be some good eating


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful. What kind of decoy did you use ? I have never tried a decoy


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow great bucks. What outfitters did you use? Expensive aI imagine


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice Work


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice Buck


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice speed goat


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice Muley


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice Antelope


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Great looking Buck


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Love the traditional archery


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

That is a nice bow and even better harvest


----------



## bunson007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Two greAT BUCKS CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Great Buck regardless of the score


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Look at the swollen up neck!!


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

What a great looking Buck, Congratulations


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

Lots of Mass!!!


----------



## LungRocket (Jul 9, 2016)

WOW Beautiful animal


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

There went a good thread with a ton of pointless posts

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## msjwolfe (May 22, 2011)

Awesome animals!


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

Congrats! Killed my first velvet buck this year also.


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

That's awesome.
Congrats on a great bull.


----------



## two4one (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice elk.


----------



## PeeDee (Sep 13, 2017)

Good elk


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Hoytguy20 (Oct 19, 2019)

Gotta love those dark horns.


----------



## MN_Mike (Dec 6, 2019)

9 pt shot morning of Nov 7th - 16 yds from a ground set-up. No blind. MN Suburban hunt on 3 acres. Biggest bow buck so far - 110". Little man in the second picture was loving every minute of it


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

nice first buck. Kid is going to love bowhunting when he gets older.


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice bear, especially with a bow. Hoping to bow hunt for bear in Northern Wisconsin in 2 years.


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

nice. love the skull on the mount.


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Buck!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

That's Awesome


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Bear!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Bull!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Buck!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Bull


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Awesome! Nice Bull


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

LOL. Classic


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice Buck


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Really Nice Bull!!


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

That is so awesome! I really hope to be able to hunt a moose with a bow one day soon.


----------



## chunger21 (Dec 8, 2019)

Really nice bull!


----------



## eze_elliott (Nov 7, 2019)

awesome bear!


----------



## Nav5 (Oct 2, 2019)

I put it up on another thread but I'm still pretty proud of the journey this deer took me on. First time I scouted, planned and took a targeted deer. It added another dimension to the hunting experience.


----------



## eze_elliott (Nov 7, 2019)

awesome!


----------



## eze_elliott (Nov 7, 2019)

thats awesome!


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

Wish I would of taken better pics of this stud.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow!!!! Great bucks guys!!!!

I got another doe this morning with my Primal Tech longbow!!!










Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cgswimmer25 (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## cgswimmer25 (Jul 21, 2014)

Incredible buck Drew!!


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

*Wisconsin buck*


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Great buck!!! 

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TroutTail (Jul 21, 2016)

First bear with a bow


----------



## fortej1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## fortej1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Agreed.


----------



## fortej1 (Mar 18, 2018)

That's giant.


----------



## fortej1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ak_Bowlife_Dad said:


> Nice looking buck! Congrats!


Holy moly.


----------



## hunt4horns (Jul 9, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## vincenzokr (Mar 3, 2019)

TroutTail said:


> View attachment 7017133
> 
> 
> First bear with a bow


great bear


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger79 (Oct 1, 2017)

Took this guy yesterday evening in Ohio with the bow. He ended up on the neighbors so I couldn't go after him until this morning. Had trail cam pics of him when he was still in velvet and then nothing until yesterday morning he showed back up.


----------



## littlegyptian (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## raven-shooter (Nov 28, 2019)

Man what a stud


----------



## christmasbandit (Oct 23, 2013)

First deer this season with the longbow, first deer ever from a treestand. full pass through, liver and lungs, looks like a gut shot but thankfully was not. She went 45 yards and i watched her fall.


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice bear. Congratulations!


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome, nice buck!


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice job your hard work paid off for sure.


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow,nice bull. Congratulations.


----------



## brokenarrow255 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nov 17th buck


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Great buck , congrats


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice buck , congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

You both had a great season. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sweet,congrats


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome pics . Congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice buck . Congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice bull, congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice shot and nice goat!


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Awesome buck. Nice shot also!


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Really nice goat.Congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice bull . Congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Doesn’t get any better than that. Congrats


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Congratulations


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## Murph81 (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow, nice bull. Congratulations


----------



## brokenarrow255 (Dec 30, 2015)

last one, Nov 26th old warrior chasing does on a creek bottom.


----------



## rpolensky (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

brokenarrow255 said:


> View attachment 7021127
> 
> Nov 17th buck


Heck of a buck!


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

Incredible bucks and a heck of an archery bull!


----------



## d500lnn (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice. I’d like to bear hunt some day. I have an opportunity to go to NC coast to do so...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I threw a late season hail mary at this guy on Sunday morning, Dec 23rd. Spotted him feeding in a cut corn field in heavy fog at about 150 yards away. He was headed away from me. Threw out a loud snort wheeze with my mouth. After the 3rd snort wheeze, he came my way. About 60 yards out another buck w/ a doe came from behind me and the 2 bucks started posturing. He eventually got to with 20 yards and I made a double lung shot. Heavy mass with palmation.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Great shooting...cool buck.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice mass...congrats


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool looking buck!!!!

Congrats!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## littlerunner (Feb 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## littlerunner (Feb 24, 2010)

bring on turkey season!


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

littlerunner said:


> bring on turkey season!


77 days to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice buck granny!

Congrats!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cevans2210 (Jan 5, 2020)

Awesome buck!


----------



## cevans2210 (Jan 5, 2020)

DeerAnil8r said:


> Missouri Bow buck.
> 
> View attachment 6998147
> View attachment 6998145
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## Jhunter9387 (Nov 20, 2018)

Halon 32 still getting in done in Kansas... Although I may have ordered a VXR...


----------



## np870 (Nov 10, 2019)

awesome buck jhunter!


----------



## flyman28 (Dec 23, 2019)

Great Buck!


----------



## Dustyroads85 (Dec 6, 2019)

That's a beast Granny!


----------



## Dustyroads85 (Dec 6, 2019)

I love the height of that rack JHunter


----------



## OutIn (Jan 9, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## OutIn (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

Texas Whitetail






New Mexico muley


----------



## Ryan810 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## JimmyJame (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## drodandsrod (Feb 16, 2019)

They are pretty in velvet


----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

My biggest to date


----------



## Furlan (Jul 1, 2016)

Congratulations, what a giant !


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome critters!!!!!

Congrats to everyone!

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

great hog, im currently huntin these guys too


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

Great bear, cant wait for my next tag.


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

great bear!


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sweet pics, and a awesome mount


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

Big gobbler nice pic


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

Awesome buck, gotta love WI


----------



## jakeskad2325 (Jan 14, 2020)

Boars are always one of my favorite hunts congrats


----------



## Yfz228 (Sep 17, 2016)

nice


----------



## tjsdaname27 (Jan 16, 2020)

Congrats to everyone on their success!


----------



## NoCo_kevin (Jan 23, 2020)

congrats


----------



## Scoutking07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is my early season buck. Took him on public land in a big wet marsh out of my tree saddle. Long drag










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvancleve (Jan 25, 2020)

Heck yeah!! Nice bear


----------



## Chris1111 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice buck


----------



## Chris1111 (Jan 5, 2016)

What state was that shot?


----------



## Eddy_NYM (Jan 18, 2020)

nice bear!


----------



## trpt1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't get many chances at bucks. This is my biggest yet.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome buck!!!

Congrats!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## idaho_advhntr (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Bwenner (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice Hog!


----------



## gene71771 (Feb 12, 2020)

nice bear congrats


----------



## gene71771 (Feb 12, 2020)

congrats


----------



## gene71771 (Feb 12, 2020)

nice job


----------



## gene71771 (Feb 12, 2020)

nice hog


----------



## Redjones (Dec 26, 2019)

Personal best from last fall,typical 8 with a drop tine on the right side,25"os and dressed 218lbs.
Third picture is the view from the stand where I killed it.

Greg


----------



## cawalker5586 (Jul 28, 2016)

Shot this one in southern Ohio this year during the rut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghamrick1 (Feb 10, 2019)

150" public land buck at 12 yards from the ground. Definitely the most nerve racking hunting experience I've had. Had him within 35 yards for 5 minutes, but couldn't shoot due to being in some thick stuff until he walked into my shooting lane.


----------



## ghamrick1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, from the looks of it he couldn't have made it far after that. Great shot!


----------



## jayfranz (Apr 12, 2014)

congrats everyone


----------



## rtruett1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great buck!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryfish (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, perfect shot! Nice work.


----------



## Redneck2323 (Feb 2, 2018)

Great Kills. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Shizel (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice Turkey! Display turned out great


----------



## Booney3722 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats a nice bear. In country?


----------



## garyboss (Dec 1, 2019)

going for pig in texas any suggestions


----------



## Dwiscombe (Oct 31, 2017)

Love the turkey mount


----------



## B tucky BowHntr (Sep 12, 2014)

November 1st Northeast Ohio


----------



## dpbasler (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice harvest! Can't beat the MX-3 in reliability.


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

DaveHawk said:


> Obviously high fence in the background.


No high fence. this buck was taken on a small Lease in Mercer County Kentucky. I dont hunt high fence. Completely fair chase


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

WT-assasin said:


> No high fence. this buck was taken on a small Lease in Mercer County Kentucky. I dont hunt high fence. Completely fair chase


Sorry for the misunderstanding Bro. I was talking about the funny squirrel picture that mukjp2 posted. No offence.


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

DaveHawk said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding Bro. I was talking about the funny squirrel picture that mukjp2 posted. No offence.


No offense taken. Good luck this season


----------

